# California Legalizes Recreational Marijuana



## burnin1

From norml.org

*California Legalizes Recreational Marijuana*





by Danielle Keane, NORML Political DirectorNovember 9, 2016

According to the Associated Press, voters in California will approve Proposition 64, the Adult Use of Marijuana Act. Thhe AP has the measure leading 55 percent to 45 percent and has called the race.

What California voters did tonight was not just approve the legalization and regulation of marijuana in their state, they also delivered a near fatal body blow to federal prohibition. This victory in California ensures another 12% of the United States population will wake up tomorrow in a state with the legalized adult use of marijuana. Combined with our other recent victories, federal prohibition is truly on its last legs and it is just a matter of time before federal policy is reformed to accept this new reality. said Erik Altieri, NORMLs new Executive Director.

Proposition 64, The Adult Use Marijuana Act, permits adults who are not participating in the states medical cannabis program to legally grow (up to six plants, including all of the harvest from those plants) and to possess personal use quantities of cannabis (up to one ounce of flower and/or up to eight grams of concentrates) while also licensing commercial cannabis production and retail sales. (Medical cannabis patients are not subject to these limits.) The measure prohibits localities from taking actions to infringe upon adults ability to possess and cultivate cannabis for non-commercial purposes. The initiative does not repeal, affect, restrict, or preempt  laws pertaining to the Compassionate Use Act of 1996. Several other marijuana-related activities not legalized by the measure are reduced from felonies to misdemeanors. The law also provides for resentencing consideration for those found guilty of prior marijuana convictions.

California has long been the largest domestic producer of marijuana in the United States, and cannabis commerce has long been a driver of the worlds sixth largest economy, said NORML Deputy Director Paul Armentano. Passage of Prop. 64 brings this massive underground market above ground for the first time so that these activities may be regulated and transparent, and will generate over a billion dollars of needed new tax revenue to state and local governments.

The revised marijuana penalties take effect on November 9, 2016. Retail sales of marijuana by state-licensed establishments are scheduled to begin under the law on January 1, 2018. On site consumption is permitted under the law in establishments licensed for such activity. Large-scale corporate players are restricted from becoming involved until 2023.

You can read the full text of the initiative here. Congratulations California!

http://blog.norml.org/2016/11/09/california-legalizes-recreational-marijuana/


----------



## burnin1

In California we are a free State at last! Whew! The law is in effect today!

Big corporations are restricted from farming cannabis until 2023. I think that is awesome.

We still have a long way to go I think.  
You can grow 6 plants and keep the harvest, but not carry more than an ounce at a time. I can see many Sheriffs misinterpreting this law.
Many Cities and Counties have already passed laws not allowing recreational cannabis to be sold. 

I think people should have the freedom to grow and carry as much cannabis as they want.


----------



## kaotik

> Large-scale corporate players are restricted from becoming involved until 2023.


that is the biggest part
hats of to Californians, they know how to do it right.  *though what's large scale definition, and can they import it  
but great thing to add.


----------



## orangesunshine

kaotik said:


> that is the biggest part
> hats of to Californians, they know how to do it right.  *though what's large scale definition, and can they import it
> but great thing to add.



large scale grows are reserved to medical providers being grandfathered in


----------



## orangesunshine

burnin1 said:


> In California we are a free State at last! Whew! The law is in effect today!
> 
> Big corporations are restricted from farming cannabis until 2023. I think that is awesome.
> 
> We still have a long way to go I think.
> You can grow 6 plants and keep the harvest, but not carry more than an ounce at a time. I can see many Sheriffs misinterpreting this law.
> Many Cities and Counties have already passed laws not allowing recreational cannabis to be sold.
> 
> I think people should have the freedom to grow and carry as much cannabis as they want.



rules are different if you have a medical rec---state guideline is less than 90 plants, 100 sq ft canopy, and 6 lbs. dry


----------



## burnin1

I am hanging on to my MM Recommendation.  Medical Marijuana patients will pay no taxes on their purchases.


----------



## orangesunshine

burnin1 said:


> I am hanging on to my MM Recommendation.  Medical Marijuana patients will pay no taxes on their purchases.




yessir---i be continuing the annual renewal too---many subtleties make sense to keep the medical current


----------



## 4thstreet1

Thanks for sharing this information. This is a positive move made by the people of California.


----------



## WeedHopper

4thstreet,,,  Whats up with all of the red with 17 post? Did i miss something?


Ya know Burnin,,,we all should be able to grow our own meds. Its our lives as long as were not taking from someone else's freedom,,why should anyone be able to tell us NO!!!


----------



## orangesunshine

marijuana---political name---pence---sessions---guliani---christie :stuff-1125699181_i_     :cry:    :evil:    :hitchair:


----------



## WeedHopper

Not touching this orange. Im never talking Politics here again.


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> marijuana---political name---pence---sessions---guliani---christie :stuff-1125699181_i_     :cry:    :evil:    :hitchair:




political name has kicked Christie to the curb....... and Guliani isn't likely to be attorney general.......... I think it's going to be left up to the states what to do with mj.......... remember almost 70% of country is for legal mj....... that includes a bunch of political name peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> political name has kicked Christie to the curb....... and Guliani isn't likely to be attorney general.......... I think it's going to be left up to the states what to do with mj.......... remember almost 70% of country is for legal mj....... that includes a bunch of political name peeps.




I can only hope you are correct G13---70% of the popular doesn't mean sheit---lots of easy $$$ exposed out there for Federal seizure---low hanging ripe fruit---only time will tell :joint4:


----------



## orangesunshine

ever hear---you are judged by your peers---look around at those closest to you and you will see a bit of yourself in all of them---don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining---those closest to the president elect are ALL of the same Reefer Madness mentality---at the end of  the day it would be nice if all stays status quo but really---who cares w t f they do---we will do what we do regardless


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been smoking Weed for several yrs in a State where they hang your *** and it hasnt stopped me in the least. I just cant be out in the open with it like you can in a legal state.
Whats new.


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> ever hear---you are judged by your peers---look around at those closest to you and you will see a bit of yourself in all of them---don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining---those closest to the president elect are ALL of the same Reefer Madness mentality---at the end of  the day it would be nice if all stays status quo but really---who cares w t f they do---we will do what we do regardless




WE all care *** they do........ but things have changed a lot in the last 10 years when it comes to MJ.......... the political name victory was a finger in the eye to those Republican hardliners who still believe reefer madness.......... the war on MJ is all but over at federal level............ not a very popular thing for govts (city, county, state, federal) to go after the pot smokers......... you really want to piss off the the Hillary voters and cause more protest...... start arresting peeps for MJ.


also...... facts are....... the dems could have made pot legal or decriminalize it at a federal level........ they had the numbers....... had the vote...... had the power....... but didn't do it........ so all sides share the blame........ and now the public has decided they like legal mj and that ain't changing.


----------



## WeedHopper

All we can do is wait and see. I dont believe the New Administration will mess with States rights on MMJ, ,,but i will wait and see. Dont matter for me because Texas aint going legal anytime soon anyway.  Lol


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> All we can do is wait and see. I dont believe the New Administration will mess with States rights on MMJ, ,,but i will wait and see. Dont matter for me because Texas aint going legal anytime soon anyway.  Lol





Yep...don't matter to me either...


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> WE all care *** they do........ but things have changed a lot in the last 10 years when it comes to MJ.......... the political name victory was a finger in the eye to those Republican hardliners who still believe reefer madness.......... the war on MJ is all but over at federal level............ not a very popular thing for govts (city, county, state, federal) to go after the pot smokers......... you really want to piss off the the Hillary voters and cause more protest...... start arresting peeps for MJ.
> 
> 
> also...... facts are....... the dems could have made pot legal or decriminalize it at a federal level........ they had the numbers....... had the vote...... had the power....... but didn't do it........ so all sides share the blame........ and now the public has decided they like legal mj and that ain't changing.



Not exactly facts about dems legalizing or decriminalizing with a divided comgress...but whatever...so long as it remains a schedule 1 we are left guessing


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> Not exactly facts about dems legalizing or decriminalizing with a divided comgress...but whatever...so long as it remains a schedule 1 we are left guessing




pretty sure the dems had house and senate first 2 years Obama was  pres......... when they passed the affordable health care plan.......  thankfully the legal door has been opened wide and imho there ain't no  closing it....... it just may take longer to catch up in some parts of  the country........ but it ain't because the public majority is against  it....... just like selling beer on Sunday use to be highly illegal at  least in the south....... no more buy all you want on Sundays....... and  before that there was the evil lottery that use to only be allowed in  certain states.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjCtHgNEcV0[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Still cant buy beer on Sunday in Texas untill 12 noon. Why,,,,,,,because the Preachers dont want you popping a top before they do.  Basterds,,,,lol


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> pretty sure the dems had house and senate first 2 years Obama was  pres......... when they passed the affordable health care plan.......  thankfully the legal door has been opened wide and imho there ain't no  closing it....... it just may take longer to catch up in some parts of  the country........ but it ain't because the public majority is against  it....... just like selling beer on Sunday use to be highly illegal at  least in the south....... no more buy all you want on Sundays....... and  before that there was the evil lottery that use to only be allowed in  certain states.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjCtHgNEcV0



HAPPY TURKEY DAY---although many more Dems are pro pot than Repubs---Dems control of congress didn't mean all Dems were down with loosening the grip on the herb---there are still many Dems with their heads up their arse---it wasn't until the 2nd term that obamma told the DEA to back off the pot states---that was an executive decision---just my opinion---but i don't believe there will be any progress in rescheduling by a majority of Repubs now in control---waaay tooo conservative---hope you are right though


----------



## Rosebud

@Orangesunshine, piss down your back and tell you it's raining???????LOL  Happy turkey day OS.


----------



## orangesunshine

Wake up and smell the coffee kids---here is where the new Attorney General Sessions is from: 

http://norml.org/laws/item/alabama-penalties

and here is where the new Vice President Pence is from:

http://norml.org/laws/item/indiana-penalties-2

Dream on if you think these good ol boys arn't gonna f u c k with the herb friendly states


----------

